# Eden project......



## boskysquelch (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.edenproject.com/395_5880.htm


subliminal advertising for, is starting now....whys that then? 


Okay,,, here's clue...  http://www.guardian.co.uk/waste/story/0,12188,1647107,00.html

the last line is the clincher.


Jus for anyone interested...no one to my knowledge>>>locally..with any environmental and conservation values... has had any participation with an of the various project connected with Eden et al...and if they have they have in turn suffered financially and in themsleves.

I have met loads of very nice individuals involved with the project since mind you. However I only meet them briefly as they don't seem to stay in Cornwall long.

Personally I declined any invitation for involvement from the onset

I've used the place as a location for shoot for the Cornish Blind Association.

But have yet to find a reason to visit for my on interest or learning...in fact the place fills me with dread when I see it...I preferred the 48 acres of self managed oak woodlands that had established itself there post industrially...hey ho...memories eh?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not really sure what you are getting at.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 23, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> the last line is the clincher.


"It sounds like win-win-win."



Wot Geri said...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2005)

Just saw this and am confused also squelch.

I thoroughly enjoyed my valentine visit to eden project...little bit of tropical paradise in the middle of winter.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 23, 2005)

I suggest the place is unsustainable due to the roads...ironic eh?

Whereas the Lancashire version will be more easily fed.

Grimshaw and Smit did not have a smooth ride together in partnership.


Why the disclaimer at the end of the Guardian piece?


Eden's web presence is getting more and more a self_justification pr tool.


Beginning of the end methunx.


HA!  

enjoy it while you can.


lots of people objected to it's short term/long term viability...they were all ignored.

Smit is riding a wave of PR/meeedjha appearences to promote atm...oh dear me.

Btw the Cornish Wildlife Trust is trying to buy a few thousand acres of nature to help preserve it at this moment too...so what do you do?

Give your money to keep the Eden project going?...or preserve some nature?....mmmm...but then English Nature and the CornwallWildlife Trust were involved in funding, advising Eden tooo...what a pickle.



btw they launch the stuff about the surfboard in July 2004...only now with the backing of Surfrs Aginst Sewage is it being promoted effectively...the Surfing Industry is a very powerful one both pro and anti environmentally..surfing is kewl...the appareil manufacturing processses are not...but pil based industries are powerful aren't they?


Back to try to fix me car to kill a bit more of the planet off.


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 23, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> lots of people objected to it's short term/long term viability...they were all ignored.




A good job they were ignored, it is bringing tourists and money in near all year around.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 23, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> A good job they were ignored, it is bringing tourists and money in near all year around.



not for much longer. Mother nature will reclaim.

Ever walked around that area on the lanes or in the landscape? Enjoyed it?

Ever worked around that area with conservation projects?

Ever worked for the Cornish mafia that supply them with their services?


So would you like to join my campaign to get the Lizard Festival made into an all-year round alternative site for Glastonbury? 


I reckon you may answer in the affirmative to at least one hopefully.  



ps got me car sorted!!!///result...now where's all those badgers!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 23, 2005)

I went to the Eden Project a couple of years ago now, in the middle of winter.

Had a great time there, really liked what I saw.

I'd definitely go back again.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 23, 2005)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> I went to the Eden Project a couple of years ago now, in the middle of winter.
> 
> Had a great time there, really liked what I saw.
> 
> I'd definitely go back again.



Glad to hear it. Bravo. Well done for bringing money and wealth to the local community. We thank you.

Btw did you know that one of the provisos for Objective One funding in Cornwall is that the monies brought in are spent _in the majority_ to bring services in from without the county.

makes you tink dunt it.


get all that cash but where does it go?


erm...back East?...back pocket?...back hander?


One of the reasons that Local Businesses down here don't apply for Object funding down here...tho it is available...is coz they have to then give it back East...and they are a bit terrortorial down here innit???...for instance I know the people who do all the <insert sommit> for the Eden project offices...they've got 7 brand new...top of the range...all kit included this years Rangerover...why dat den?...when only 3 of the family can actually drive and their employees are always losing monies of work coz they are always getting nicked and asked fro producers coz their emplyer won't keep up with car tax/insurance/MOT payments.


Btw...anyone notice the Jamie Oliver nu_surf_stylee 15 nosh_house has got the go ahead////advertising in your local job centre now...pity it'll ruin the best kept secret foodery_private beach known to the Local and UK population alike...but then the other half dozen industries supported by it are bound to thrive innit?


Pity too they decided not to build the reef at Newquay and Stein decided not to open a new restaurant there...whys that then?  



I haven't mentioned the iceskating at Eden either...yup...makes sense to me! 


But it's a lovely day down here today...I love it!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh further irony...


copper!!???

that's rich!!!


and it could have been sourced locally.... 

*smirk*smirk*


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 23, 2005)

I take it they didn't go for your proposal to become Lord of the Eden Jungle   

Of course they couldn't get the raw materials from Cornwall. All the mines have been closed  to provide ruins for the legions of under-employed photographers to click at.


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 23, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> So would you like to join my campaign to get the Lizard Festival made into an all-year round alternative site for Glastonbury?
> 
> 
> > As anyone mentioning music festival here on the Lizard is likely to be strung up from the nearest tree/lam-post no I am not.
> > The last fiasco fucked up the tourist trade and nearly bankrupted  a large number of local businesses.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 24, 2005)

> As anyone mentioning music festival here on the Lizard is likely to be strung up from the nearest tree/lam-post no I am not.
> The last fiasco fucked up the tourist trade and nearly bankrupted  a large number of local businesses.


 Fortunately trees and lamp posts are not to be found on large parts of the Lizard  

Genuine question here tobes - what businesses were nearly bankrupted by the festival and how exactly did it fuck up the tourist trade? As a 'Friend of the Lizard' I presume you'll have access to any post-apoceclipse research and will be able provide evidence.

For the record I was no fan of the Lizard festivals.


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 24, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Genuine question here tobes - what businesses were nearly bankrupted by the festival and how exactly did it fuck up the tourist trade? As a 'Friend of the Lizard' I presume you'll have access to any post-apoceclipse research and will be able provide evidence.
> 
> For the record I was no fan of the Lizard festivals.



It is a case of festivals, not singular. During the first festival the area nearly emptied of tourists because of the overnight noise and the anti-social/criminal behaviour. (Some of these long term regular tourists have never come back) Businesses had to close for the duration because of thieving/bad behaviour and threats. Taxis from Helston would not come out onto the Lizard because of problems the had with the people that turned up.
The problems came to a real head with the Eclipse festival because it went tits up owning £millions to local companies who had supplied materials ect.
Acts who were supposed to be appearing fucked off when it went tits up and did not pay their hotel bills.
I do indeed have a large amount of documentary and other evidence in my possesion given to me by someone who collated it all at the time.
I would not and will not use any of the evidence on a public forum as it is being kept to use as evidence in case any of the usual suspects tries to get another festival here. (The clandestine video and photographic evidence might if they saw it before any licencing application dissuade them from applying at all.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 24, 2005)

Cheers


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 24, 2005)

The Lizard is full of Goons.


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 25, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Cheers




I should also point out I have never paid any membership fees to the Friends of The Lizard and I am not a member of it.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 25, 2005)

Αυτό το νήμα έχει συγχύσει το fukc από με. Ι dont ξέρτε WTF όλα του περίπου. Χώρια διαμορφώστε το γεγονός ότι παρμένο του κάτι για να κάνει με το πρόγραμμα Ίντεν, κυματωγή επιβιβάζεται corwall και χαλκός. Συμπαθώ τους πίνακες κυματωγών και το πρόγραμμα Ίντεν, Κορνουάλλη εντάξει αλλά οι θανατώσεις χαλκού ya ξέρουν

and that is what I understand of this thread


----------



## newbie (Nov 25, 2005)

Does this only apply to Lizard festivals?  Did the Womads at Carlyon Bay leave the same impression?


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 25, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> Does this only apply to Lizard festivals?  Did the Womads at Carlyon Bay leave the same impression?




The WOMADs at Skinners Bottom caused no problems I am aware of.
Later WOMADs were wrecked by other influences. (Megadog being the worst offendor)


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> The WOMADs at Skinners Bottom caused no problems I am aware of.
> Later WOMADs were wrecked by other influences. (Megadog being the worst offendor)




  damn... T knows his sh*t!...  

unlike Djbs.... _malaka!_ 

megadog have always been a bit/lot tossy in my eyes anyway...at CarlyonBay I had my wife sulking all weekend coz we could shake off Bez and Hurst and Nigel ffkn Kennedy....all I wanted todo was trip!!!!!  


ack to Eden purleeeez...big tent of poop...how long do you think it'll actually last before(like all the other biodomes before it) it become financially unviable?


----------



## tobyjug (Nov 25, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> ack to Eden purleeeez...big tent of poop...how long do you think it'll actually last before(like all the other biodomes before it) it become financially unviable?



Eden is not merely a tourist attraction.
The scientific bio-diversity aspects of Eden plus it may well be part of a University in the future means it will have a far longer life than the Doom and Gloomers think.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh well I must be getting all confused in the Doom and Gloom...I thought that most governmetal science advisors were telling their governemets that any resolve to remedy the climatic differential caused by the last 200 years of mans industry(sic!...see cooper roof link) was now irreversible. No cynicism.

So who do you wait for...the results of the bio-diversity project at Eden or the US technologists?

I reckon both will come to nought.

Nice place for an icerink tho' innit...a hot house!...v Natural like!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 28, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> All the mines have been closed  to provide ruins for the legions of under-employed photographers to click at.



seems like Geevor is being given that World heritageness for that porpoise!  

http://208.56.194.245/exindex.htm


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 29, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> No cynicism.



oh look it's in the news now...._#....talkin' tooooo myyyyyyyyseeelllllffffffff# _


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey look ere Squelch.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 25, 2005)

*@sheddy's for Crimbo luchin'*

I toilds ya!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 24, 2006)

Eden's a bore_hole aways and I knowz I'm righty_right_right_right!  

New and improved!!!::: *SMIRK;;;;  The Guild of Cornish Hedgers  

_They_, them thar hedges make Smittyville look a very sad effort indeeedy.


----------



## Team Kernow (Apr 4, 2006)

*Well rummaged, Ground Elder !*

 *www.eden-project-insight.tk*


----------

